
Ask HN: What do you use to organize and share photos/videos? - LVB
From my experience and Google searches, this is an evergreen topic. Over the years I&#x27;ve used Flickr, Google Photos, Apple Photos, Dropbox, Lightroom + LR Mobile (current solution) and others. All of them have pros and cons. Recent trends are pushing everything online. That&#x27;s fine, but I really prefer solutions that also allow local archiving and don&#x27;t have a ton of lock-in, which why I&#x27;ve landed on Lightroom. But while LR organization is excellent, the mobile app is just ok. And their whole ecosystem is way more focused on photo editing, yet lacks in some basic functionality (no background uploads on mobile and incomplete video support, for example).<p>I&#x27;m often surprised by the lesser-known gems that are surfaced on HN and I&#x27;ve not seen this topic discussed recently. Note: I currently run a VPS and share stuff on S3, so I&#x27;d be quite happy with options that require some self-service.
======
bigiain
Also on the lookout for good answers here - bonus points if the solution"
allows me to use a domain name under my control, and extra bonus points if
there's a out-of-the-box importer for my Flickr export...

